# pathos vs Noctowl



## Meowth (Mar 12, 2015)

[size=+2]*pathos vs Noctowl*[/size]



> Format: 3 vs 3 singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 35%
> ...


*pathos's active squad*

 *Azazel* the male Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Blood on Fire* the male Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Papayawhip* the female Ivysaur <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg
 *Dwight* the male Poliwhirl <Water Absorb> @ King's Rock
 *Billy Bell* the male Ralts <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg
 *Malsh* the male Rattata <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Shriek* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Nakki* the male Growlithe <Intimidate> @ Fire Stone
 *Topher* the genderless Metang <Clear Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Trigger* the male Nidoran <Poison Point> @ Eviolite


*Noctowl's active squad*

 *Robbie* the male Oshawott <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Muffin* the male Woobat <Unaware>
 *Snap* the female Krokorok <Moxie>
 *Sonichu* the male Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Foxy* the male Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Achilles* the male Cubone <Rock Head>
 *Zeus* the male Rufflet <Keen Eye>
 *Dr Hoot* the male Hoothoot <Insomnia>
 *Moist Von Lipvig* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Expert Belt
 *Bonnie* the male Bunnelby <Cheek Pouch>

The RNG decrees that:

~ Noctowl sends out first
~ pathos sends out and attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 12, 2015)

Alright, Moist, let's see if you can scrounge your way out of this one!


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 13, 2015)

Wah, thank you for taking this, Sangfroidish!! *u* I'll go with Nakki for this!

Okie, we're a bit too slow, so let's *Agility* to start with, and dodge any incoming attacks that might be thrown at you. Then we'll set up a *Substitute* for 20% and *Snarl*. If you're taunted first action and can't agility, swap to *Flame Charge*, *Snarl* and *Flame Charge*. If there are clones, make the Snarl wide-spread, and Snarl again third action if there are still clones (wide-spread).

*Agility / Flame Charge ~ Substitute (20%) / Snarl ~ Flame Charge / Snarl*


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 13, 2015)

This should be an interesting battle, that's for sure.

Firstly, we shall work up. Then, we shall snatch that sub, after all, you know all about stealing things. Finish up with a water pulse.

Work up~Snatch~Water pulse


----------



## Meowth (Mar 13, 2015)

Far from Asber, in the far-off region of Hoenn, lies the Battle Frontier, a state-of-the-art battle facility where only the very best of the best are permitted to set foot. Pokémon battling is refined to an art on this hallowed isle, developed into many unique formats and waged between the most powerful trainers the region has to offer. The way of Asber is rather different, valuing fun and wanton destruction beyond expertly fine-tuned strategy, but for this one occasion two trainers had voyaged to the Frontier to attempt its interesting new challenges.

Though they lacked the prerequisites to be allowed into the facilities proper, they had been granted the lawn outside the Battle Arena to use for their experimentation and provided with a run-down of the house rules to adapt to their liking. Though the bulk of the visitors were flocking into the Arena itself to watch the famous Frontier Brain Greta, a respectable crowd had formed outside out of curiosity for this strange group of trainers from a distant region. The combatants stood at opposing ends of the lawn, the referee watching from the steps leading up towards the main Arena building. Once all the preparations were complete, he gave the order to send out, and a Meowth and a Growlithe burst onto the field in response. They looked each other up and down cautiously, though Moist Von Lipzig the Meowth was rather more so, practically shivering with nerves just from the sight of his opponent Nakki. Reluctantly, he assumed a battle-ready pose while Nakki did the same, to which the referee reeled off a final reminder of the rules and began the match.

*=pathos vs Noctowl: Round One=* []

*pathos* 













Score: 200/200

Nakki  @Fire Stone
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Intimidate
_nervously preparing himself._ 
Condition: none
Agility/Flame Charge ~ Substitute (20%)/Snarl ~ Flame Charge/Snarl

*Noctowl*













Score: 200/200

Moist Von Lipvig  @Expert Belt
Health: 100% | Energy: 100% 
Ability: Technician
_eyeing his foe timidly._ 
Condition: Atk-1.
Work Up ~ Snatch ~ Water Pulse​

Moist swallowed his apprehension and tried his best to steel himself. Okay, Nakki looked kinda scary. But he couldn't let that get to him; he didn't have long to make his contribution to this battle count, after all. He tore his eyes away from her and closed them, mentally building up his determination and confidence until his dread of Nakki melted away, leaving him fired up and ready to get down to business.

Meanwhile, Nakki himself was paying little attention to his foe's little egotistic pep talk and doing some preparation of his own. He rhythmically bowed and straightened his legs, warming himself up and quickly becoming much more limber. He pawed the ground lithely and demonstrated his new agility by running a few astonishingly swift figure-eights, much to the awe of the onlookers.

Spurred on by his newfound burst of speed, he quickly set to work with his next command, albeit offering Moist a suspicious glance as he did so. It wasn't so much that he outsped the Meowth than the fact that he seemed to be... _waiting_ for something. He shrugged such notions off and returned to the task at hand, pawing enthusiastically at the dirt and kicking it into one big pile, consisting of just enough soil to construct a likeness of a Growlithe. No sooner had he packed it into a solid, malleable clump and begun work, however, than Moist suddenly sprang into action. In one lightning-quick action he sped across the arena, seizing Nakki's would-be masterpiece and retrieving it back to his own end of the arena. 

Nakki howled in protest as Moist began to intricately carve the mound into his own image, scratching a crude mouth, set of whiskers, and a closed pair of eyes with his claws. Lastly, as a finishing touch, he etched a few symbols into its forehead, passing some of his life energy into the construct in the process, whereupon it stirred and rose to its feet, its crude eye slits opening to gaze questioningly upon its new master. Moist made a defensive gesture, gesticulating instructively toward himself, and the dirt-creature slowly nodded, moving in front of him in clumsy, plodding steps as though to shield him from Nakki.

Behind his stalwart new protector, Moist felt much more confident. Time to start handing out some pain, he thought. His lips parted and unleashed a terrible, cacophonous screech, forming blaring sound pulses that channelled the moisture in the air into undulating waves of water energy. Nakki yelped as they washed over him, the water blasting into him with intense pressure while the horrific shriek poured agony into his ears. For him the screech persisted even after Moist ceased to produce it, remaining as a mind-addling blaring in his ears.

He shook his head wildly as if attempting to shake the unbearable racket back out of his head. His efforts were fruitless, and the irritating, almost painful noise made his commands almost impossible to recall, however hard he sought through his memory. With a snarl of frustration he began pounding his paw against his skull as a last-ditch effort to clear his mind, though all he accomplished was a nasty bruise on his head, while Moist watched his bizarre display with a bemused smirk.


*pathos* 













Score: 177/200

Nakki  @Fire Stone
Health: 81% | Energy: 96%
Ability: Intimidate
_feeling quite woozy._ 
Condition: Spd+2. Confused (moderate).
Agility ~ none ~ confused

*Noctowl*













Score: 161/200

Moist Von Lipvig  @Expert Belt
Health: 80% | Energy: 81% 
Ability: Technician
_satisfied with his opening performance._ 
Condition: SpAtk+1.
Work Up ~ Snatch ~ Water Pulse


Moist Von Lipvig's substitute
Health: 20%​
*Referee's notes*
~ as of the second action, Moist and Nakki are tied for speed at 90 points each, and priority will be determined by rolling until either one's speed changes further.
~ Nakki was confused by Water Pulse and hurt himself while attempting to Snarl.

*Calculations*
~ Work Up: 2% energy
~ Agility: 2% energy
~ Snatch/Substitute: 20% damage (self), 12% energy
~ Water Pulse: 15% damage, 5% energy
~ confused: 4% damage (self), 2% energy

*Next round*
~ Noctowl attacks
~ pathos attacks


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 13, 2015)

This is a good start!

Keep going with those water pulses. If you are tormented, do bubblebeam instead.

Water pulse~Water pulse/Bubble beam~Water pulse/Bubblebeam


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 14, 2015)

Oy, Nakki, not great :c Let's try to set up a *Sunny Day*, then keep *Snarl*ing. If you're too confused to use your attack, delay it by one action and try to *chill* instead. 

*Sunny Day / Chill ~ Sunny Day / Snarl / Chill x2*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 15, 2015)

*=pathos vs Noctowl: Round Two=* []

*pathos* 













Score: 177/200

Nakki  @Fire Stone
Health: 81% | Energy: 96%
Ability: Intimidate
_feeling quite woozy._ 
Condition: Spd+2. Confused (moderate).
Sunny Day/Chill ~ Sunny Day/Snarl/Chill ~ Sunny Day/Snarl/Chill

*Noctowl*













Score: 161/200

Moist Von Lipvig  @Expert Belt
Health: 80% | Energy: 81% 
Ability: Technician
_satisfied with his opening performance._ 
Condition: SpAtk+1.
Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse/Bubblebeam ~ Water Pulse/Bubblebeam


Moist Von Lipvig's substitute
Health: 20%​

The crowd appeared to share Moist's amusement, a soft chorus of laughter rising in the aftermath of the apparently masochistic Growlithe's comical display. Nakki, however, remained oblivious to this incessant mockery, continuing to beat on his own skull while yelping in distress. The intensity of the ringing was so overbearing he didn't even notice the searing pain from the frenzied blows he was dealing to his own bruised scalp.

Moist's ridiculing smirk grew even wider, and then his lips parted, warping it into a full on sadistic grin. If Nakki was so unappreciative of his lovely voice, he told himself, he had no qualms punishing his rudeness by adding a little salt to the wound. Another agonising shriek rang out from the Meowth's vocal chords, even the humans clapping their hands to their ears in agony as it rapidly mounted in intensity. Louder and shriller it grew, until the Arena's windowpanes began to vibrate dangerously in the distance, and the unfortunately-proximate Nakki was plunged into a whole new realm of pain, not aided in the slightest by the bullet-fast beads of water launched into his skin by the high-pressure sound waves.

With Nakki too busy quivering in pain and misery to even attempt a retort, Moist happy took the opportunity he so graciously offered to torture him yet more, pausing his cacophonous shriek only to gulp a lungful of air before resuming. To Nakki's pleasant surprise, beyond the initial stages of the attack he felt no pain, and was able to climb shakily to his feet without feeling a thing. 

The ringing seemed to let up, and overjoyed by the newly pain-free nature of his auditory senses, Nakki leapt straight into his commands. His head tilted skyward, a bright orangey tint enveloping his body and conveying a warm radiance throughout the area. He let out a thunderous bark into the great blue yonder, and the sky responded with a blinding white flash, after which the sun grew fiercely bright, warming the arena as though it were the height of summer.

The crowd seemed appreciative of the sudden sunny spell. After a few moments a few handfuls of spectators from within the Arena even began to flock outside to enjoy the nice weather while they watched brutal blood sports. Not impressed by the new climate, however, was Moist. He squinted contemptfully up at the sky and curled his lip. This was no weather for battling for a cat like him; he should be curled up in the shade napping. With a scornful hiss, he decided to take it out on Nakki, using his abhorrence to fuel the tremendous yowl he unleashed upon him. The hot sun rapidly evaporated much of the water his attack utilised, but he reckoned enough remained to leave a decently painful mark.

But again, to his astonishment, Nakki was utterly unfazed, and the screech slowly tailed off to awkward silence as Moist came to the same realisation. His brow arched skyward as he began to muse on how Nakki could be tanking such hullabaloo without an ounce of discomfort. Nakki himself, meanwhile, was more concerned with settling scores than getting to the bottom of anything (but seriously, it didn't hurt him _at all_! He couldn't help thinking that was pretty cool). In fact, he was going to give Moist a taste of his own medicine. He bared his teeth viciously and let rip with the most intimidating snarl he could muster,  frightening Moist so badly his concentration was permanently shaken. The sound carried with it an aura of sinister energy, completely unnoticed by the stone-deaf substitute and so able to seep into Moist, causing him mild physical pain to boot on top of his mental trauma. 


*pathos* 













Score: 132/200

Nakki  @Fire Stone
Health: 46% [CAPPED] | Energy: 86%
Ability: Intimidate
_"i'm /invincible/~!"_ 
Condition: Spd+2
confused ~ Sunny Day ~ Snarl

*Noctowl*













Score: 141/200

Moist Von Lipvig  @Expert Belt
Health: 75% | Energy: 66% 
Ability: Technician
_lightly perplexed._ 
Condition: none
Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse/Bubblebeam ~ Water Pulse/Bubblebeam


Moist Von Lipvig's substitute
Health: 20%​
*Referee's notes*
~ the sun is shining brightly (8 more actions).
~ Moist and Nakki are tied for speed at 90 points each, and priority will be determined by rolling until either one's speed changes further.
~ Nakki moved first on the first action, and Moist moved first on the second and third.
~ seems like I miscalculated Water Pulse's damage by 2% last round, since I can't seem to replicate the figures and I'm definitely not missing anything. Nakki's health has been fixed accordingly.
~ the first Water Pulse was a crit.
~ Moist hit Nakki's health cap on the second action, causing the third Water Pulse to effectively fail.
~ Nakki's confusion faded after the third action.

*Calculations*
~ confused: 4% damage (self), 2% energy
~ Water Pulse #1: 22% damage, 5% energy
~ Water Pulse #2: 9% damage [CAPPED], 5% energy
~ Sunny Day: 4% energy
~ Water Pulse #3: 0% damage [CAPPED], 5% energy
~ Snarl: 5% damage, 4% energy

*Next round*
~ pathos attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 17, 2015)

Okie, Nakki, we're gonna go all out here... *Flame Burst* twice and then get as close as you can and *Fire Blast*. Sweep the attacks around if there are clones. If it's raining, resume your *Snarl*ing instead, and if you can't hit your opponent, *Howl*. 

*Flame Burst / Snarl / Howl x2 ~ Fire Blast / Snarl / Howl*


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 17, 2015)

I know I am being a bit repetitive...but water pulse is like the best in terms of damage. Unless we get lucky again, we won't hit the damage cap...so...

Water pulse~Bubblebeam (for variety lol)~Water pulse


----------



## Meowth (Mar 17, 2015)

*=pathos vs Noctowl: Round Three=* []

*pathos* 













Score: 132/200

Nakki  @Fire Stone
Health: 46% [CAPPED] | Energy: 86%
Ability: Intimidate
_"i'm /invincible/~!"_ 
Condition: Spd+2
Flame Burst/Snarl/Howl ~ Flame Burst/Snarl/Howl ~ Fire Blast/Snarl/Howl

*Noctowl*













Score: 141/200

Moist Von Lipvig  @Expert Belt
Health: 75% | Energy: 66% 
Ability: Technician
_lightly perplexed._ 
Condition: none
Water Pulse ~ Bubblebeam ~ Water Pulse


Moist Von Lipvig's substitute
Health: 20%​

No sooner than Moist's lips begin to part did the crowd instantly know what's coming. Fingers were quickly plugged into ears all around as the horrible wail sounds out across the arena; to his dismay, though, Nakki lacked any gainful ear-blocking appendage, and was again subjected to the full fury of the awful screech. Again most of the water channelled through the air was evaporated in the roasting hot sun, but a respectable amount still made its way to its target.

Shaking to dry his fur, Nakki growled, plumes of fire licking out around his fangs as he formed a large fireball in his mouth. He released it with a bark, sending a great clump of searing fire hurtling through the air to crash down on top of Moist. At the last moment his substitute flung itself in the way of the fireball, which burst on impact with a huge explosion, spreading flames in all directions and charring a wide circle in the grass. 

Nakki growled in annoyance, but was slightly uplifted to see the amount of damage he'd dealt to the construct. Chunks of earth had begun to fall away in many places, entire limbs looking about to break off. One more decent hit like that and the whole thing should fall apart. He readied another fireball, this time with much more gusto in his determination to destroy the interfering pretender, and furiously hurled it at the substitute. It was consumed in a tremendous blast of flame and smoke, its body cracking and sloughing away bit by bit. A crack split through one of the symbols on its head and destroyed it, whereupon the entire construct buckled and crumbled back into the soil.

A mote of flame sprang from the smouldering remains, landing on Moist's tail and setting it alight. He yowled in terror and dived into the ground, frantically rolling to extinguish his singed fur. Failing to quell the inferno, he resorted to plan B and spewed a jet of foam all over his body, causing the embers to fizzle out. With a sigh of relief he turned to Nakki and shot the remainder of the foam at Nakki in a hghi-pressure burst, knocking him back with the force.

Wiping a beard of bubbles away with a paw, Nakki began to get seriously annoyed. With his little meatshield out of the way, it was time to make that smug little Meowth suffer. Flames billowed up into his mouth again, but this time, they were brighter, hotter and much more powerful. As he struggled to contain and control the power of the attack, Moist realised maybe he should make himself scarce. The instant Nakki managed to lift his head and unleash the deluge of flames at his foe, Moist sprang artfully out of the way, leaving the burst of flame to harmlessly strike the ground where he once stood, spreading from the point of impact in an enormous asterisk and marking the ground with a huge, flaming kanji.

Landing before Nakki, Moist stuck his tongue out devilishly. He had just enough time for a final rebuttal before the round ended, and opted to torture Nakki with one final screech before he slinked back to his Pokéball beaten and bested. Nakki howled with pain and fury as the noise washed over him, battering his hide with yet more pulses of water, relief only coming when the referee blew a whistle to declare the end of Round Three and he was returned to the safety of his Pokéball.


*pathos* 













Score: 91/200

Nakki  @Fire Stone
Health: 19% | Energy: 72%
Ability: Intimidate
_cursing the RNG._ 
Condition: Spd+2
Flame Burst ~ Flame Burst ~ Fire Blast

*Noctowl*













Score: 128/200

Moist Von Lipvig  @Expert Belt
Health: 75% | Energy: 53% 
Ability: Technician
_pleased at being in the lead._ 
Condition: none
Water Pulse ~ Bubblebeam ~ Water Pulse​
*Referee's notes*
~ the sun is shining brightly (5 more actions).
~ the second Flame Burst was a crit... which was absorbed by the subsitute.
~ Fire Blast would have burned Moist if it hadn't missed.
~ final scores for the first three rounds; pathos: 19H + 72E = *91*, Noctowl: 75H + 53E = *128*.

*Calculations*
~ Water Pulse #1: 10% damage, 5% energy
~ Flame Burst #1: 10% damage, 4% energy
~ Flame Burst #2: 17% damage, 4% energy
~ Bubblebeam: 7% damage, 3% energy
~ Fire Blast: 0% damage (missed), 6% energy
~ Water Pulse #2: 10% damage, 5% energy

*Next round*
~ pathos sends out
~ Noctowl sends out and attacks
~ pathos attacks


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 17, 2015)

Uhm :c i requested nakki get as close as he can before using fire blast, and Moist wasnt given any directions that would have hindered that?


----------



## Meowth (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, but it'd be a little broken if one could just bypass any danger of missing with any low-accuracy attack just by telling the user to move closer when they use it. If such a thing can be done I feel it should take an extra action or something to do so before using the attack. (Probably should have included some form of note to that effect in the post-round summary. Sorry.)


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 17, 2015)

It actually has a lot of precedent going back to ye-old asber, though, because that's how logic works and asb works on logic. (I can't link to other battles with proof because i'm on phone but it's not too hard to find) It doesn't actually matter here but it is a kinda important thing just for. Logic's sake. And how you can't rule something to not work cause it's unfair even when it makes sense. 

Anyhow I'm gonna send out Trigger.

Edit: oh and it doesnt have to make it like, perfect accuracy, just raise it...


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 17, 2015)

Come on, Sonichu, let's zap to the extreme!

Start with a thunder wave, unless Trigger protects, then use Nasty plot. Then use nasty plot if you haven't already (If you have just use thunder wave instead). Lastly, use thunderbolt.

Thunder wave/Nasty plot~Nasty plot/thunder wave~Thunderbolt


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 20, 2015)

Hm, we don't really have a way around that paralysis, so take it and go for a *Toxic* of your own. Then *Swagger* and *Protect* from that thunderbolt. If you're too paralyzed to use your attack, try to chill as best you can and delay your command to the next action.

*Toxic / Chill ~ Toxic / Swagger / Chill ~ Toxic / Swagger / Protect*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 21, 2015)

pathos said:


> It actually has a lot of precedent going back to ye-old asber, though, because that's how logic works and asb works on logic. (I can't link to other battles with proof because i'm on phone but it's not too hard to find) It doesn't actually matter here but it is a kinda important thing just for. Logic's sake. And how you can't rule something to not work cause it's unfair even when it makes sense.
> 
> Anyhow I'm gonna send out Trigger.
> 
> Edit: oh and it doesnt have to make it like, perfect accuracy, just raise it...


My objection wasn't so much on the grounds of fairness, it's just... why even assign an attack 85% accuracy or whatever if one can just increase it at will without any effort or downside? Short of having their guy physically rooted to the ground literally nobody would _not _opt to get closer for the accuracy boost. :/
In any case the accuracy roll for that Fire Blast was 99, so even if I did knock it up a little it wasn't gonna land.

*=pathos vs Noctowl: Round Four=* []

*pathos* 
Score: 200/200














Trigger  @Eviolite
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Poison Point
_psyching himself up._ 
Condition: none
Toxic/Chill ~ Toxic/Swagger/Chill ~ Toxic/Swagger/Protect

*Noctowl*
SCore: 200/200














Sonichu  @Soothe Bell
Health: 100% | Energy: 100% 
Ability: Static
_suffering mild stage fright._ 
Condition: none
Thunder Wave/Nasty Plot ~ Nasty Plot/Thunder Wave ~ Thunderbolt​

With the first set of Pokémon recalled and their scores recorded, another duo were sent into the fray. Leaping into the arena in a burst of light, pathos' Nidoran, Trigger, immediately drank in the ebullient atmosphere of the arena built up over the previous rounds and puffing himself up ready for battle. In contrast, Moist's replacement was a rather more timid rodent, the Pichu shrinking away shyly from the cheering crowd and toying with the bell around his neck for comfort. Squeezing his eyes shut and trying to ignore the terrifying uproar around him, he raised a digit at Trigger and gingerly let off a tiny jolt of electricity, which sprang through the air and spread into his body. His showboating was brought to an abrupt end, the shock sending him sprawling to his knees as a result of the tingling numbness that assaulted his gelatinous-feeling limbs. His struggles to drag himself upright proving for naught, he simply lay in a heap, trying his best to relax despite the horrible prickling sensation in each of his senseless extremities. 

With his opponent reduced to an immobile lump, Sonichu's confidence began to grow somewhat. His mouth curled into an impish grin as he watched Trigger shuffle uselessly about, all sorts of wicked ideas for ways he could abuse his impairments pouring into his mind. He was so caught up in plotting, however, that he quite failed to notice Trigger ambling gingerly across the arena, a state of affairs that was very much brought to his attention when the Nidoran thrust his horn into Sonichu's gut with a laboured grunt. The Pichu yelped, succumbing quickly to the foul toxin injected directly into his system as his assailant sprang away as nimbly as he was able.

Sonichu groaned and held his wounded belly, taking a moment to get over the intense queasiness already spreading through his body. He scowled at Trigger, summoning up all the malice he stored away moments prior and channelling it into a tremendous electrical charge. His fur crackling deafeningly, he tensed and shot it out in an arc, striking Trigger squarely on the horn and loading the full force of his charge into him. The Nidoran jerked wildly and shrieked in pain, climbing shakily to his feet as the shock died down and taking a few tottering steps towards his opponent. Sonichu misjudged his dazed staggering, seeing it as more of a cocky strut, a miscommunication that Trigger seized with both claws and exaggerated to infuriate his opponent. Before long Sonichu was fuming, and his temper was not aided in the least by the wave of nausea that welled up in his gut from the worsening influence of Trigger's poison.


*pathos* 
Score: 171/200














Trigger  @Eviolite
Health: 89% | Energy: 92%
Ability: Poison Point
_rather stiff._ 
Condition: paralysed (mild).
Chill ~ Toxic ~ Swagger

*Noctowl*
Score: 169/200














Sonichu  @Soothe Bell
Health: 99% | Energy: 90% 
Ability: Static
_absolutely livid._ 
Condition: Atk+2, SpAtk+2. Badly poisoned (1% damage this round), confused (severe).
Thunder Wave ~ Nasty Plot ~ Thunderbolt​
*Referee's notes*
~ Trigger was fully paralysed on the first action.
~ the discomfort of being fully paralysed disrupted Trigger's chill a little, but being at full energy, that didn't actually change anything.

*Calculations*
~ Thunder Wave: 4% energy
~ Nasty Plot: 2% energy
~ Toxic: 4% energy
~ Thunderbolt: 13% damage, 4% energy
~ Swagger: 4% energy

*Next round*
~ pathos attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 22, 2015)

> My objection wasn't so much on the grounds of fairness, it's just... why even assign an attack 85% accuracy or whatever if one can just increase it at will without any effort or downside? Short of having their guy physically rooted to the ground literally nobody would not opt to get closer for the accuracy boost. :/
> In any case the accuracy roll for that Fire Blast was 99, so even if I did knock it up a little it wasn't gonna land.


Could you bring this up in the suggestion thread maybe, so we could discuss it there instead of clogging up the battle? n_n;

Also - did you calculate in the eviolite, with the Thunderbolt? When checking myself, 13% is without the eviolite.

Anyhow, Trigger, you did good! Let's go for *Venoshock*s as long as the pichu is hittable. We should be around the cap with two of those, so if you've used it twice, go for a *Venom Drench* - keep using Venoshock if there's a sub, though. If you can't hit Sonichu for any reason, try an *Amnesia*. And *Chill* if you're fully paralyzed on the first two actions, since we've got room.

*Venoshock / Amnesia / Chill* x2* ~ Venoshock / Amnesia / Venom Drench*


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, Sonichu...I want to try something interesting as our options are very limited. Bide!

I hope you won't confusefail....and I don't know what happens to bide if you do, but try and chill instead if you fail.

Bide/chill~Bide/chill~Bide (release)/chill


----------



## Meowth (Mar 24, 2015)

pathos said:


> Also - did you calculate in the eviolite, with the Thunderbolt? When checking myself, 13% is without the eviolite.


I did forget the Eviolite until like the exact second I finished writing up the calculations section. If you look at Trigger's actual numbers you'll see I did only take 11% health off him and just forgot to go back and fix it under calculations.

*pathos vs Noctowl: Round Five* []

*pathos* 
Score: 171/200














Trigger  @Eviolite
Health: 89% | Energy: 92%
Ability: Poison Point
_rather stiff._ 
Condition: paralysed (mild).
Venoshock/Amnesia/Chill ~ Venoshock/Amnesia/Chill ~ Venoshock/Amnesia/Venom Drench

*Noctowl*
Score: 169/200














Sonichu  @Soothe Bell
Health: 99% | Energy: 90% 
Ability: Static
_absolutely livid._ 
Condition: Atk+2, SpAtk+2. Badly poisoned (1% damage this round), confused (severe).
Bide/Chill ~ Bide/Chill ~ Bide/Chill​

Fuming as he was at Trigger's insolence, Sonichu elected not to leap right at him and beat his face off as he so dearly wished to. He instead elected to have his vengeance cold and calculated- and better yet, fuelled by the efforts of none other than Trigger himself! Taking a deep breath, Sonichu closed his eyes and began tensing himself like a coiled spring, ready to pop when time was right.

Trigger raised an eyebrow at this bizarre display. Just what was this foolish rodent playing at? He did know time was of the essence here, didn't he? There was certainly no leeway to be standing around taking a power nap. Smirking, he decided to show him how it's done. After a little retching and coughing, he brought up a noxious glob of fluid into the back of his throat, which he promptly sprayed liberally in Sonichu's direction. Despite being absolutely mortified with disgust at the filthy liquid that began coating his body, Sonichu remained resolute and unmoving, even as it began to seep through his pores and react painfully with the toxins already coursing through his veins. He barely let out the merest squeak of complaint, channeling all his pain into fuelling the aura of vengeance cloaking him, which adopted a brighter, more intense glow as a result.

Sonichu wasn't to be the only one in pain for long, however. Paralysing numbness assaulted Trigger's limbs again, and he gasped and dropped to the ground, twitching and unable to control a single muscle. Through the horrible discomfort, he tried his best to relax, holding his tingling legs still and closing his eyes to attempt a fitful nap (the poetic irony not lost on him, he thought ruefully). Restless as his siesta was, he did recuperate a little of his energy, and gradually the stiffness in his muscles finally ebbed away.

All throughout Trigger's little nap, Sonichu had remained motionless, still holding back his rage with extreme temperance and biding his time. But he could wait no longer. It was time to make the Nidoran pay. The aura around him flared up one last time as his concentration grew even deeper in intensity, and with a bestial roar he lunged forward and sent it hurtling across the arena as a tremendous wave of energy. In his haste, though, he did so with just a little too much gusto, collapsing gracelessly onto his face with a yelp and sending the attack spiralling off into the crowd. Miraculously the terrified spectators managed to leap from the attack's berth just in time, leaving it to plough into the Arena building in the distance and blast a sizable hole in the wall. Sonichu groaned and held his head as he climbed to his feet, and the referee sighed, hurriedly scribbling something on his expenses paperwork.

A spiteful cackle from Trigger only served to deepen Sonichu's humiliation. Readying a second dose of noxious goop, he set about adding injury to insult, spurting another jet of foul toxins over him just as he tottered back upright. The force knocked him right back to the ground, leaving him squealing and quivering in pain once the poison again seeped into his bloodstream and reacted with the existing toxins, which in themselves were wreaking havoc with his system and growing in potency all the while.


*pathos* 
Score: 172/200














Trigger  @Eviolite
Health: 89% | Energy: 83%
Ability: Poison Point
_rather smug._ 
Condition: none
Venoshock ~ Chill ~ Venoshock

*Noctowl*
Score: 113/200














Sonichu  @Soothe Bell
Health: 59% | Energy: 74% 
Ability: Static
_ashamed and furious._ 
Condition: Atk+2, SpAtk+2. Badly poisoned (2% damage this round), confused (mild).
Bide ~ Bide ~ confused​
*Referee's notes*
~ again, being fully paralysed reduced the effectiveness of Trigger's Chill.
~ Sonichu hurt himself in confusion on the third action. I'm not 100% sure how that should effect the release of Bide but I see no actual reason it shouldn't go down the same as with any other move.

*Calculations*
~ Venoshock: 16% damage, 6% energy
~ Chill: 3% energy restored
~ confused: 6% damage (self), 16% energy
~ Venoshock: 16% damage, 6% energy

*Next round*
~ Noctowl attacks
~ pathos attacks


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 24, 2015)

We have lost this one, Sonichu, but we should make our last moves count.  Erm, switch to thunder punch if tormented.
Thunder bolt~Thunder bolt/Thunder punch~Thunder bolt/Thunder punch


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 24, 2015)

Ah Trigger, you did great n_n You're almost done, and you can be a nidorino! Let's see... We'll have to take that first tbolt, but *Dig* down as soon as you can and stay underground. Pop up at the last second and hit that pichu, you're slower anyhow so you should be able to out-wait it.

*Dig ~ Chill ~ Dig*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 25, 2015)

*=pathos vs Noctowl: Round Six=* [] 

*pathos* 
Score: 172/200














Trigger  @Eviolite
Health: 89% | Energy: 83%
Ability: Poison Point
_rather smug._ 
Condition: none
Dig ~ Chill ~ Dig

*Noctowl*
Score: 113/200














Sonichu  @Soothe Bell
Health: 59% | Energy: 74% 
Ability: Static
_ashamed and furious._ 
Condition: Atk+2, SpAtk+2. Badly poisoned (2% damage this round), confused (mild).
Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt/Thunder Punch ~ Thunderbolt/Thunder Punch


Sonichu rubbed his bruised head and let out a deep breath. Now was not the time to be letting his rage get the better of him. He only had three more actions to claw his way into the lead, after all. A few calming deep breaths later, he closed his eyes and tensed, building up a potent store of electricity. All he could see once his eyelids closed, though, was Trigger's arrogant little strut replaying over and over in his mind's eye. Rage overcame him once again, his charging suddenly leaping into overdrive and building up a much more potent shock than he could control. With a tremendous _boom_ and a wail of pain, he short-circuited, somersaulting across the field from the force of the blast and landing firmly on his face again, beaten and blackened. At least the shock finally managed to clear his head.

Tittering at this extraordinary display, Trigger suddenly set to thinking about what the consequences of being hit with a bolt like that himself might be. He didn't want to jeopardise his lead when he was so close to securing a nice wad of points... he'd be better off just tucking himself away somewhere snug and waiting for this round to just blow over. His claws kneaded the ground, feeling for a nice malleable clump of earth before he began quickly peeling chunks of soil aside. Before long he had kicked up a pile several times his own size and completely disappeared into the ground, travelling for a few feet until he felt sure he was safe and then curling up for a little snooze.

His opponent was stumped. How was he supposed to Thunderbolt him down there? You can't Thunderbolt through earth! In fact, there are very few attacks you _can_ successfully pull off through earth. Half-heartedly he summoned a jolt and discharged it into the ground above where he supposed Trigger would now be, hoping just maybe there was a vein of native metal buried above that burrow that might somehow conduct the charge down to its mark. The only apparent result, however, was a slight blackening of the grass, and the blissful snoring now rising from the burrow's entrance suggested Trigger was anything but bothered by his attempts.

_Well, that went about as well as expected,_ Sonichu thought to himself glumly. The crowd's mirth at his extraordinary antics was only growing as the rounds progressed, and was really beginning to grate on Sonichu. _Bah, let them laugh_, he thought with a scowl. _One more attack and I'm out of this dump._ He readied one last jolt of electricity and spent it apathetically into the ground, marking another charred patch of grass and achieving little else.

Quiet descended over the arena as all in attendance waited patiently for Trigger's final contribution, but no sign was seen or heard of him beside the slumberful snoring rising from his burrow. After a considerable length of time, the referee shrugged and raised his whistle, and the shrill blast that resounded as he blew it finally roused Trigger. How long was he even out?! Panicked, he rushed to make one last strike against his foe before being recalled, his paws slicing through the soil as fast as he could make them. The ground buckled under Sonichu, and the Pichu had just enough time to gaze quizzically at his feet before Trigger lunged out of the soil and struck him under the chin. Mere moments later, a red light surrounded Trigger and Sonichu, dissolving them into beams that soared away and back to their respective Pokéballs.


*pathos* 
Score: 178/200














Trigger  @Eviolite
Health: 89% | Energy: 89%
Ability: Poison Point
_silently congratulating himself._ 
Condition: none
Dig ~ Chill ~ Dig

*Noctowl*
Score: 87/200














Sonichu  @Soothe Bell
Health: 40% | Energy: 62% 
Ability: Static
_disappointed with his performance._ 
Condition: Atk+2, SpAtk+2. Badly poisoned (3% damage this round).
confused ~ Thunderbolt (missed) ~ Thunderbolt (missed)​
*Referee's notes*
~ there is a tunnel a few yards long running from pathos' side of the field to Noctowl's.
~ final scores for the second three rounds; pathos: 89H + 89E = *178*, Noctowl: 40H + 62E - 15 (poisoned) = *87*
~ running total scores; pathos: 91 + 178 = *269*, Noctowl: 128 + 87 = *215*

*Calculations*
~ confused: 6% damage (self), 4% energy
~ Dig #1: 2% energy
~ Thunderbolt #2: 0% damage (missed), 4% energy
~ Chill: 10% energy restored
~ Thunderbolt #3: 0% damage (missed), 4% energy
~ Dig #2: 10% damage, 2% energy

*Next round*
~ Noctowl sends out
~ pathos sends out and attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 25, 2015)

Chris chan voice: SONICHU IS A BOY HE HAS A PICKLE

Anyway, let us send out Muffin, as he has done me well before.


----------



## Meowth (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah I pretty much always consistently mess up the pronouns of at least one Pokémon in every battle I ref. Today it's Sonichu.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 25, 2015)

I have that pronoun issue too, pronouns are so annoying :c

I'm gonna go with Topher here, it's about time I got you out of my active squad... We're not gonna outspeed, unfortunately, but they can't really status us at least. We just gotta go straight for attacking I think, ah... Let's *Shadow Ball* as long as they're hittable. If there are clones, go for a wide-spread *Icy Wind*, and if you can't hit your opponent at all, *Hone Claws*.

*Shadow Ball / Icy Wind / Hone Claws x3*


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 25, 2015)

No worries about the gender thing. :)
Let's get haxy.

Firstly, we shall thunder wave. Secondly, we shall swagger. Thirdly, we shall super fang.

Thunder wave~Swagger~Super fang


----------



## Meowth (Mar 27, 2015)

*=pathos vs Noctowl: Round Seven=* []

*pathos* 
Score: 200/200














Topher @Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Clear Body
_whirring eagerly._ 
Condition: none
Shadow Ball/Icy Wind/Hone Claws ~ Shadow Ball/Icy Wind/Hone Claws ~ Shadow Ball/Icy Wind/Hone Claws

*Noctowl*
Score: 200/200














Muffin 
Health: 100% | Energy: 100% 
Ability: Unaware
_getting in the zone._ 
Condition: none
Thunder Wave ~ Swagger ~ Super Fang​

Six rounds down, three to go. With the excitement in the audience reaching fever pitch, the humble lawn-battle now drawing an even bigger crowd than the festivities ongoing in the actual arena, the trainers snatched their final Pokémon from their belts. In a flash of light a Metang appeared on pathos' side, and Noctowl countered his choice with her Woobat, the two steadily hovering and looking intimidatingly into one another's eyes as the commands were called and the round began.

Immediately Muffin sent his flapping into overdrive, rubbing his leathery wings over his soft fur and building up a respectably potent static charge. He chittered happily and swooped at his opponent, the Metang ducking out of the way of an expected physical blow that never came. Instead Muffin simply shot a weak pulse of the electricity he'd built up, the jolt coursing through Topher's body and wreaking havoc with the circuitry controlling its limbs. It let out a grunt of protest, quickly firing a ball of dark energy after Muffin as he made good his escape before its arms grew too stiff to manoeuvre. To its delight the shot landed, leaving an ominous purple wound as it burst against Muffin's hide.

Muffin squeaked sharply, spinning around in the air in an attempt to get a look at the mark Topher had left. Whatever it looked like, it felt damned painful and rather tender to boot. Regardless, he disguised his discomfort and fluttered back to his foe, swooping right up in front of it and contorting his mouth into a sarcastic toothy grin. _Hey, great work!_ he taunted in the most annoying voice he could muster, darting aside as Topher took a swing at him with its claw. _A few more hits like that, and they might actually start to hurt._ Topher bellowed, lashing out with another swoop of his claw which Muffin dodged handily by darting away to one side. How dare he! It swung its claws again and again, but each time Muffin fluttered out of the way and stuck out his tongue, making Topher more and more enraged each time. Finally, with a roar of fury, Topher pushed itself off the ground and leapt at Muffin with murderous intent, only for the bat to pirouette away at the last moment and leave it to plunge painfully to the ground.

Chittering with mirth, Muffin swooped round and watched his opponent gingerly pick itself up and push itself back into the air. It was a tiny bit scratched and dented, but nowhere near as roughed up as he'd like. But that was about to change. Summoning an enormous well of energy, Muffin charged a tremendous dose of power into his one fang, his mouth glowing brighter and brighter as he pumped more and more energy into the attack. When he could hold it no more, he swooped down and delivered the strike as a fatally powerful bite, easily powerful enough to snap even Topher's tough metal body clean in two. Thankfully it merely left a huge crack running right across its dome, eliciting a horrendous screech of agony as the Metang struggled wildly to shake its attacker off. When none of its flailing succeeded in throwing off the Woobat, his fang lodged deep in its head, it instead charged another ball of dark energy and flung it wildly into him, the shriek of pain he responded with finally causing his fang to slip away. Twittering with glee, he darted back to his own end of the arena before Topher could retaliate more brutally, leaving it sorely massaging its fissured body.


*pathos* 
Score: 140/200














Topher @Lucky Egg
Health: 65% [CAPPED] | Energy: 90%
Ability: Clear Body
_nursing its wounds._ 
Condition: Atk+2, paralysed (moderate), confused (moderate)
Shadow Ball ~ confused ~ Shadow Ball

*Noctowl*
Score: 132/200














Muffin 
Health: 75% | Energy: 57% 
Ability: Unaware
_already tuckered out._ 
Condition: SpDef-1
Thunder Wave ~ Swagger ~ Super Fang​
*Referee's notes*
~ there is a tunnel a few yards long running from pathos' side of the field to Noctowl's.
~ Topher is hovering a mere half-foot or so off the ground. To go any higher he will need to expend 1% energy for each action.
~ Muffin's Special Defense was lowered by the first Shadow Ball.
~ Topher hurt itself in confusion on the second action.
~ Super Fang hit the cap.

*Calculations*
~ Thunder Wave: 4% energy
~ Shadow Ball #1: 12% damage, 4% energy
~ Swagger: 4% energy
~ confused: 6% damage (self), 2% energy
~ Super Fang: 29% damage (capped), 35% energy
~ Shadow Ball #2: 13% damage, 4% energy

*Next round*
~ Noctowl attacks
~ pathos attacks


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 27, 2015)

Calm mind, then heat wave twice. If taunted, just use heat wave, if tormented, use shadow ball on the third turn. If Topher protects or is otherwise unhitable, just chill

Calm mind~Heat wave/Chill~Heat wave/Shadow ball/Chill


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 27, 2015)

Hum, Sangfroidish, are you calcing Topher's exp into the damage? 

Er, Topher, let's *Swagger* back, show 'em how confident you are, eh? Then set up a *Light Screen* and hit with *Thunder Punch*. If you're too confused or paralyzed to move at any time, *Chill*, and delay your attack until the next action.

*Swagger / Chill ~ Swagger / Light Screen / Chill ~ Light Screen / Thunder Punch / Chill*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 30, 2015)

pathos said:


> Hum, Sangfroidish, are you calcing Topher's exp into the damage?


I am not! EXP hasn't come up in any reffing work I've done since the reopening so I just totally forgot it was a thing I had to consider. Apologies. I've fixed the damage figures.

*=pathos vs Noctowl: Round Eight=* []

*pathos* 
Score: 140/200














Topher @Lucky Egg
Health: 65% [CAPPED] | Energy: 90%
Ability: Clear Body
_nursing its wounds._ 
Condition: Atk+2, paralysed (moderate), confused (moderate)
Swagger/Chill ~ Swagger/Light Screen/Chill ~ Light Screen/Thunder Punch/Chill

*Noctowl*
Score: 129/200














Muffin 
Health: 72% | Energy: 57% 
Ability: Unaware
_already tuckered out._ 
Condition: SpDef-1
Calm Mind ~ Heat Wave/Chill ~ Heat Wave/Shadow Ball/Chill​

Flapping deviously away from his raging opponent, Muffin let out a squeak of discomfort as the spectral wound on his side sent a jolt of pain through his body. He squeezed his eyes shut and tried his best to ignore the pain, retreating into his thoughts and blocking it, as well as the rest of the external world, out. As his mental fortitude heightened, the pain of his wound ceased to trouble him, and the power of his mind-based attacks was amplified into the bargain.

Topher, meanwhile, wasn't feeling nearly as serene. It _vaguely _registered some sort of command its trainer had given it, but it was just too blinded with rage to recall. All it had in mind at the moment was flinging itself at its foe and rearranging as many of his facial features as possible. It pushed off the ground and hurtled through the air with a savage grunt, fist poised to strike, but its rage-fuelled haste made its aim clumsy and Muffin was easily able to duck away and send it crashing into the dirt.

It let out a groan of combined pain and fury, rubbing its sore head and scowling at the Woobat who swooped above it, twittering with mirth. Once he felt he'd gloated enough, he began to flap his wings frantically, whipping up a strong wind and heating the air it stirred up to a swelteringly high level, motes of flame igniting in the thin air and hurtling towards Topher. It shielded itself from the gale of flame with both arms in front of its face, but it was to no avail, the wind flipping it right over and tossing it to the ground before a wave of flame washed over it and the wind abruptly tailed off.

Picking itself up, Topher growled furiously and moved toward Muffin, intent on giving the troublesome little bat a piece of its mind. It held its claws aloft aggressively, hurling a torrent of beratements while waving its arms in a provocative manner. Despite himself, Muffin strayed from his mischievous, unflappable demeanour and became rather belligerent in return, screeching abuse right back at Topher and turning his back with a _humph_.

He then turned his back once more, because fighting an opponent with your back turned tends not to be productive, however much you have the hump with them. With the avenue of sulking denied him, Muffin instead opted to vent his rage in a more violent fashion, stirring up another firestorm with his wings and unleashing it on the source of his ire. Topher took the blow unflinchingly, but inwardly began to feel the strain of its opponent's onslaught. It had to preserve the last morsels of stamina it yet clung to if it was going to pull out ahead. To that end, it raised its claws and focused, a sheen of pale green protective energy wrapping around its body.


*pathos* 
Score: 98/200














Topher @Lucky Egg
Health: 30% [CAPPED] | Energy: 83%
Ability: Clear Body
_doubting whether it'll make it._ 
Condition: Atk+2, paralysed (mild), confused (mild). Protected by Light Screen (5 more actions).
confused ~ Swagger ~ Light Screen

*Noctowl*
Score: 107/200














Muffin 
Health: 72% | Energy: 45% 
Ability: Unaware
_in a right huff._ 
Condition: Atk+2, SpAtk+1, confused (severe)
Calm Mind ~ Heat Wave ~ Heat Wave​
*Referee's notes*
~ there is a tunnel a few yards long running from pathos' side of the field to Noctowl's.
~ after some consideration I decided not to allow Chilling in conjunction with confusionfail. Laying down for a rest when your limbs are too numb to move is one thing, but doing so while simultaneously banging your head off the floor doesn't quite gel with me. 

*Calculations*
~ Calm Mind: 2% energy
~ confused: 7% damage (self), 2% energy
~ Heat Wave: 15% damage, 5% energy
~ Swagger: 4% energy
~ Heat Wave: 15% damage, 5% energy
~ Light Screen: 1% energy initially, 1% to maintain per action

*Next round*
~ pathos attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 31, 2015)

Ahg... okay... limited options here. Let's try and catch the bat in a *Rock Tomb*, then we'll *Chill* up. If Muffin has clones, skip the Rock Tomb and go for wide-spread *Rock Slide*s instead until they're clear and try to Rock Tomb again; if you can't hit him at all, due to Protect or they're just not hittable or you just can't attack, just Chill.

*Rock Tomb / Rock Slide / Chill x3*


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 31, 2015)

Let's finish Topher off with some heat waves.

Heat wave~Heat wave~Heat wave


----------



## Meowth (Mar 31, 2015)

*=pathos vs Noctowl: Round Nine=* []

*pathos* 
Score: 98/200














Topher @Lucky Egg
Health: 30% [CAPPED] | Energy: 83%
Ability: Clear Body
_doubting whether it'll make it._ 
Condition: Atk+2, paralysed (mild), confused (mild). Protected by Light Screen (5 more actions).
Rock Tomb/Rock Slide/Chill ~ Rock Tomb/Rock Slide/Chill ~ Rock Tomb/Rock Slide/Chill

*Noctowl*
Score: 107/200














Muffin 
Health: 72% | Energy: 45% 
Ability: Unaware
_in a right huff._ 
Condition: Atk+2, SpAtk+1, confused (severe)
Heat Wave ~ Heat Wave ~ Heat Wave​

At last, the final round had come. It was the Pokémon's last chance to prove themselves, and the trainers' last chance to turn the tide of the battle and score a final points lead. Sadly, Muffin's anger was making him too gung-ho to strategise. He began beating his wings frantically, whipping up stronger and stronger winds; nothing but the strongest would be enough to smite his foe with the full force of his rage! Unfortunately for him, long before he was satisfied with the brutality of the gale, it grew too powerful for him to hold his tiny body still against it. With a squeak, he was blown off-balance, spiralling into his own windstorm and crash-landing hard on the ground.

Topher would have found this whole display rather amusing if the circumstances weren't far too tense for mirth. It thrust its claws into the dirt, pulling up huge chunks of soil and tossing them rapidly at Muffin's prone body. One by one they slammed onto him, encasing him in a living tomb of stones. Before he was able to drag himself off the ground he was fully encased, batting his head angrily against the stony ceiling of his new personal barrow and recieving a barrage of cascading stones from the ceiling for his trouble. One struck and painfully sprained his wing, making flying much more of an ordeal- if he could ever get out of there, that is.

Chittering sulkily, he peered through a crack in the stones at his opponent. Its target safely sealed away and apparently out of commission, it had settled down for a little nap. A nap! Muffin had never seen such flagrant arrogance. He began to flap furiously again, whipping up another wind against which he was safely sheltered by the rocks covering him. Instead, it streaked through the arena and buffeted Topher instead, the green forcefield surrounding his body handily absorbing the flames that crashed against it and subjecting him only to minor discomfort.

Muffin kept furiously whipping up the firestorm even into the next action, until a twinge in his sore wing made him pause just for a moment. He held it askew, the new position feeling much less uncomfortable, and began flapping again. Unfortunately for him, his new wing placement made the wind direction change, sending it all whooshing by right over Topher's head and leaving him unharmed, resting peacefully on the ground and feeling only the merest of breezes.

Finally, the sharp burst of a whistle pierced through the roaring wind, and both Pokémon were recalled. The referee stepped down from his podium and walked austerely into the center of the arena, thoughtfully reading through his notes as the trainers nervously strolled up to his side. He beamed at them before turning to the crowd, pausing tensely in the silence as every ear in the arena waited for his verdict. Finally, he raised a flag high above his head, announcing the result to the crowd to a roar of applause...


*pathos* 
Score: 113/200














Topher @Lucky Egg
Health: 23% | Energy: 96%
Ability: Clear Body
_delighted with himself and his teammates._ 
Condition: Atk+2. Protected by Light Screen (2 more actions).
Rock Tomb/Rock Slide/Chill ~ Rock Tomb/Rock Slide/Chill ~ Rock Tomb/Rock Slide/Chill

*Noctowl*
Score: 80/200














Muffin 
Health: 57% | Energy: 33% 
Ability: Unaware
_"we did, good, guys~"_ 
Condition: Atk+2, SpAtk+1, Spd-1, confused (mild)
confused ~ Heat Wave ~ Heat Wave (missed)​
*Referee's notes*
~ there is a tunnel a few yards long running from pathos' side of the field to Noctowl's.
~ final scores for the final three rounds; pathos: 23H + 96E = *119*, Noctowl: 57H + 33E - 10 (confused) = *80*
~ running total scores; pathos: 91 + 178 + 119 = *388*, Noctowl: 128 + 87 + 80 = *295*

*Calculations*
~ confused: 6% damage (self), 2% energy
~ Rock Tomb: 9% damage, 4% energy
~ Heat Wave: 7% damage, 5% energy
~ Chill: 10% energy restored
~ Heat Wave: 0% damage (missed), 5% energy
~ Chill: 10% energy restored

*Final notes*

By 388 points to 295, pathos is the winner! He gets $24, Noctowl gets $12, and I get $15. Also, Topher recieves 3XP and 2 happiness, Moist and Trigger recieve 2XP and 2 happiness each, Sonichu recieves 1XP and 2 happiness, and Nakki and Muffin recieve 1XP and 1 happiness each.

Good match, you guys! Certainly an interesting format, and pretty fun to ref too~


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 31, 2015)

Ahhh, that was so close ;n; Thank you Sangfroidish for the super-quick reffings, and Noctowl, for a great battle!!


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 31, 2015)

Darn, so close. Ah well, good game. :D


----------

